
How to Set Up a Cheap Burner Phone - jbegley
https://theintercept.com/2020/06/15/protest-tech-safety-burner-phone/
======
mikece
"Creating a burner Google account to go along with the burner phone..."

Google has been issued "geographical warrants" which require them to produce
records for all Androids handset in geofenced area during a specified time
period. Would be better, if you have to use an Android for this, to side-load
F-driod and then install the apps needed or just side-load all needed apps.

Or better yet: just use the burner phone as a wifi hotspot and use an iPod
touch (with an always-on VPN) to connect to your social accounts, Signal etc.
Your phone will show data use but since the attached iPod touch's traffic will
be over VPN it will be harder, if not impossible, to trace the traffic from
your iPod touch to the burner phone (and if you're REALLY paranoid you can use
a Slate router between the iPod touch and burner phone so the iPod touch never
has knowledge or the burner phone's MAC address and vice versa).

